# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of these women

## Angela

1.[IMG][/IMG]

2.[IMG][/IMG]

3. [IMG][/IMG]




4.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## davef

1-3 will take me some time to figure out, but my approximate guess for 4 is Palestinian

Edit: to the person who downvoted, I apologize. Didn't mean to offend anyone with my guess

----------


## Salento

> 1-3 will take me some time to figure out, but my approximate guess for 4 is Palestinian
> 
> Edit: to the person who downvoted, I apologize. Didn't mean to offend anyone with my guess



You haven’t offended anyone. 
#4 Remind me of a Portuguese I know from the island of Madeira.

Ediit: strange, I’m having strong feeling of Déjà Vu. It must’ve happened in the past already!  :Thinking:  :)

----------


## Angela

Honestly, you two are like fric and frac. Like twins you almost have your own incomprehensible language and code words.

No guesses on any of the other three?

I don't have to remind posters you're not supposed to try to do reverse image searches, right. That's unethical, yes?

----------


## Angela

I'll add a few more:

5. [IMG][/IMG]

6. [IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Strudel

Caucasus with perhaps Slavic and Baltic. She has to me a broadly Eastern Europe with some Russia and North Sea look.Ugh. It is so hard to tell for a number of reasons. The photo is cropped right in, black and white and she is heavily made-up. The eyebrows especially are hard to look away from. ;) That being said, I feel like I need a “gimme” on this to even be guessing with all the handicaps but, being game, how about Greek or Northern Italian? She reminds me of Sophia Loren - a bit. But, again. That could all be smoke and mirrors.GermanBroadly European DNA mix. In this photo, She looks like she had nose job, though.

----------


## Salento

1 - English (young Queen)
2 - Austria/Brennero (Could be)
3 - Spaniard (why not)
4 - Madeira/Portugal (“Friend” look like)
5 - Lithuania (I think)
6 - Poland (Maybe)
7 - Scottish (Deep Blue Eyes and Dark Hair) or maybe Italian.

 :Satisfied:   :Smile:

----------


## Strudel

5) This picture is really too washed out to tell much. Broadly NW European, perhaps Celtic as in old middle Europe Kelts or otherwise if not that then Siberian “red” but I’ll go with Middle Europe as her skin looks more milky than it does ruddy. But, who knows from this pic? And her bone structure also cannot be discerned from this, but looks (maybe) softer/rounder as in Alpine. Too much snow. 


6) Eastern European. But then, she kind of also looks like Adele. So…. I have no idea. Maybe Baltic, North Sea with British? 







7) She honestly looks like many Anglo-Irish-French-Scots + other random admixture women in Canada.

----------


## Dagne

5. is Italian
Besides, her blue eyes probably are not natural because of the darker outer ridge (its more likely contact lenses)

https://adorelenses.com/de/content/1...nses-blue-eyes

----------


## davef

1-English
2-No idea
3-French
5-Finland
6-Polish
7-English

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

Very ambiguous- women are always harder to guess than men. I will say the last one has a pseudo-oriental appearance (Ive seen those features among an Ashkenazi woman, and not anywhere else), however she could pass as being Irish, Northern Italian or Polish very easily. I would have to guess shes from somewhere in East-Central Europe, though. Id also guess the first one as being Italian. No idea for the rest.

----------


## Angela

> 5. is Italian
> Besides, her blue eyes probably are not natural because of the darker outer ridge (its more likely contact lenses)
> 
> https://adorelenses.com/de/content/1...nses-blue-eyes


Dark limbal rings are quite natural, and, in fact, they're more common in light eyes.

"
They tend to be more prominent in lighter-coloured eyes than very dark eyes, although even dark brown eyes may have limbal rings that, while not so noticeable, still subtly enhance attractiveness. In rare cases, some darker-eyed people may have blue limbal rings."

I'm one of those brown eyed people who does have a limbal ring, or whose limbal ring is obvious, and it's dark blue. I'm weird: my skin color (Celtic rim fair) doesn't go with my hair and eyes (dark brown) either. Recombination can produce odd results.

A famous person with that odd coloring and the blue limbal ring, although hers aren't as prominent:


They tend to disappear by the time you get to that woman's age, but not always. Genetically, some people retain them into middle age. Mine haven't disappeared, for example.

They're considered very attractive in both sexes, partly, they think, because it makes the white of the eye look whiter. Women try to get the same effect by putting eye liner on the inner rim of the bottom lid, although it washes out very quickly. 

The perceived attractiveness is why colored iris lenses almost always have them. A friend of mine got them (They look fake as hell, like almost all of them, but, of course, I said they looked great.) and she said you have to specifically ask to have them rimless, but that might not be completely accurate.

----------


## yonaga

1. Hungary, 2. Sweden, 3. Greece, 4. Bulgaria, 5. Norway, 6. Lithuania, 7. Ireland.

----------


## td120

1.Slovenian...Hungarian
2.Italian...Austrian .There is something German about the eyes...My first thought was Ashkenazi for some reason.
3.Iberian
4.Levantine
5.NE Europe
6.SE Euro. Anywhere on the Balkans...Italy too.
7.Hm..atypical Scandinavian ...

----------


## Dagne

> Dark limbal rings are quite natural, and, in fact, they're more common in light eyes.
> 
> "
> They tend to be more prominent in lighter-coloured eyes than very dark eyes, although even dark brown eyes may have limbal rings that, while not so noticeable, still subtly enhance attractiveness. In rare cases, some darker-eyed people may have blue limbal rings."
> 
> I'm one of those brown eyed people who does have a limbal ring, or whose limbal ring is obvious, and it's dark blue. I'm weird: my skin color (Celtic rim fair) doesn't go with my hair and eyes (dark brown) either. Recombination can produce odd results.
> 
> A famous person with that odd coloring and the blue limbal ring, although hers aren't as prominent:
> 
> ...


I see what you mean, but still eye colour in No 5 does not look very natural to me... If hair is dark, eyes would be typically green, not blue:

----------


## Angela

> I see what you mean, but still eye colour in No 5 does not look very natural to me... If hair is dark, eyes would be typically green, not blue:


It doesn't work that way, Dagne. In certain areas dark-haired, blue-eyed people are common, as in Ireland, for example. They're not uncommon among us, too. Of course, there's not only one shade of blue eyes. They can be blue-grey, blue-green, etc.





Even African Americans can wind up with blue eyes. That's a "mug shot", from a criminal arrest, so they're not contacts. :)



After all, blue eyes were first paired with dark hair in Europe. Only later did the blonde-blue eyed combination appear.

I'm going to wait just a little bit, but then I'll reveal.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> It doesn't work that way, Dagne. In certain areas dark-haired, blue-eyed people are common, as in Ireland, for example. They're not uncommon among us, too. Of course, there's not only one shade of blue eyes. They can be blue-grey, blue-green, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even African Americans can wind up with blue eyes. That's a "mug shot", from a criminal arrest, so they're not contacts. :)
> 
> 
> ...


Gandy is literally perfect, truly alpha

----------


## Angela

The thread is getting repeatedly buried, so I'll reveal.

They're all 100% Italian, and not at all outliers.

Sorry if you feel tricked, but I thought it would be fun and informative. :)

Number 1 is Aurora Cortopassi, an occasional chef on Giallo Zafferano youtube videos. Surname is northwest Tuscan, and she definitely looks like a certain type of Tuscan. She's the same type, I think, as the "Lady with an Ermine". There are, of course, much darker Tuscans, like Andrea Bocelli, as just one example.

[IMG][/IMG]

Number 2 is, believe it or not, an actress of Calabrian ancestry. Hair color makes a tremendous difference in terms of people's perceptions. Her name is Gianna Maria Canale. She's obviously prettier, but I think the bone structure has similarities to Lady Gaga, Stephanie Germanotta.




The third picture is of Costanza Calabrese, an Italian news person.

The fourth picture is of Alicia Vitarelli, and Italian-American newscaster. The surname looks like Bari in Apulia. The nose may very well have been altered as it looks too small for her face. Unfortunately, that's an American thing.

The fifth, sixth and seventh pictures are all of women in my birth area: eastern Liguria, Lunigiana, i.e. La Spezia. So, Dagne, you were right: she's Italian. She's a local food personality, and so far as I know, the hair is dyed, but the eyes are real. That's what happens when you try to get rid of the grey in dark brown hair: it can turn out black. :)

Some more girls in our area with what foreigners consider unusual phenotypes for Italians, but which, while not the most common, are a very significant part of variation in certain areas. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

You can also find it in my father's area:
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Angela

> The thread is getting repeatedly buried, so I'll reveal.
> 
> They're all 100% Italian, and not at all outliers.
> 
> Sorry if you feel tricked, but I thought it would be fun and informative. :)
> 
> Number 1 is Aurora Cortopassi, an occasional chef on Giallo Zafferano youtube videos. Surname is northwest Tuscan, and she definitely looks like a certain type of Tuscan. She's the same type, I think, as the "Lady with an Ermine". There are, of course, much darker Tuscans, like Andrea Bocelli, as just one example.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...


A better picture of Costanza Calabrese:


She reminds me of Emma Marrone. Is she Sicilian? I thought Calabrese, but maybe not.



The hair is obviously fake. She's not trying to fool anyone.

----------


## Dagne

No 3 Costanza Calabrese and No 5 look very similar to me. What is the name of No5?

----------


## Angela

> No 3 Costanza Calabrese and No 5 look very similar to me. What is the name of No5?


It's just a common Italian face shape. I have it too, with a less pointy chin, and a common set of features. They're sort of like a chiaroscuro set. :)

Antonella Clerici, the judge of Prova del Cuoco, has them too. The hair color, clearly, is fake, and the mouth is odd, being very big, with big teeth, as usually shows up in pictures of her. (Clerici is a name primarily from Lombardia, but almost exclusively "northern" at any rate.)




Sorry, I can't give out number 5's name, or that of number six. They don't have any "public" persona at all, so I don't think it would be right. Number 7 is, as I said, a local "food" person, so I guess that would be ok. Her name is Daniela Vettori, and is behind my favorite food blog, "Le Cinque Erbe". Her surname is very local, but is also very common in the Veneto and northern Toscana.
[IMG][/IMG]

I'm not Sikeliot, Dagne. You can trust what I post. There's just a lot of variation in Italy.

Giuliano Razzano: Italian Olympic skier. Parmigiano DOC as we say, and as he always broadcast. No, he's not common at all in certain parts of Italy. In others, not out of the ordinary. My paternal grandfather looked like him.

It snows almost eight months a year there.





Another blue-eyed person with a dark limbal ring. :) He was light brown haired in adulthood, though, although I'm sure like quite a few of my relatives he was platinum haired as a child.

----------


## Angela

> It's just a common Italian face shape. I have it too, with a less pointy chin, and a common set of features. They're sort of like a chiaroscuro set. :)
> 
> Antonella Clerici, the judge of Prova del Cuoco, has them too. The hair color, clearly, is fake, and the mouth is odd, being very big, with big teeth, as usually shows up in pictures of her. (Clerici is a name primarily from Lombardia, but almost exclusively "northern" at any rate.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't give out number 5's name, or that of number six. They don't have any "public" persona at all, so I don't think it would be right. Number 7 is, as I said, a local "food" person, so I guess that would be ok. Her name is Daniela Vettori, and is behind my favorite food blog, "Le Cinque Erbe". Her surname is very local, but is also very common in the Veneto and northern Toscana.
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...


I won't leave this up long, but this is one of my young cousins. It's a similar type, especially head shape and face shape, nose shape, eyes etc. Randazzo is next to him.
[IMG][/IMG] 


This is Aurora Cortopassi "in the round". Other than her mouth and the fact she's a little too thin (vegetarianism can do that), I love everything about her, even her voice. If I were still a religious woman I'd make a novena that my son brought home a girl like that. :)

----------


## Dagne

[QUOTE=Angela;556895]I won't leave this up long, but this is one of my young cousins. It's a similar type, especially head shape and face shape, nose shape, eyes etc. Randazzo is next to him.
[IMG][/IMG] 




These two guys look very similar to me... The one I posted is a Russian which one time presented Russia on Eurovision. 

And regarding a dark limbal ring - yes I do believe you, I even got one too ;) - when I looked myself in the eye. Mine are greyish blue so perhaps not that much noticeable... 
The thing that appeared a bit unnatural was a combination of skin, hair and eye colours. But it is so easy to change that (make up for skin and hair... )

----------


## Angela

[QUOTE=Dagne;556960]


> I won't leave this up long, but this is one of my young cousins. It's a similar type, especially head shape and face shape, nose shape, eyes etc. Randazzo is next to him.
> [IMG][/IMG] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two guys look very similar to me... The one I posted is a Russian which one time presented Russia on Eurovision. 
> 
> And regarding a dark limbal ring - yes I do believe you, I even got one too ;) - when I looked myself in the eye. Mine are greyish blue so perhaps not that much noticeable... 
> The thing that appeared a bit unnatural was a combination of skin, hair and eye colours. But it is so easy to change that (make up for skin and hair... )


Um...he looks pretty Slavic to me, and also quite narrow faced. We don't have much, if any, Slavic influence in Italy. I'd go more for Mattias Schweigofer , a more Germanic influence, at least in this picture, although not in others. My young cousin is much better looking, of course. :) I'm not so familiar with German and Scandinavian people, so I couldn't find a better example. Maybe something Danish, given the Lombards?


As for dark hair and blue eyes, it depends on the country and area. We have a fair number of people with that phenotype in Italy. After all, about 40% of the people in the Veneto have blue eyes, and about 30% in other northern areas. It pales in comparison to the Irish, however, who in adulthood are predominately brown haired, even dark brown haired, and overwhelmingly have light, mostly blue eyes.

Our own Paul Ryan, a politician, and much too serious to dye his hair! :)


Teddy Kennedy: the fat face swallows up the eyes, but they were blue:


He looked like his mother: Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy


Brandon Beemer:


Some Italian versions:
Raoul Bova: still my absolute favorite even after I found out he has feet of clay.  :Sad: 



Giulio Berruti: his mad Italian female fans are called Berrutine! He's almost too pretty.


David Giuntoli:


Buffon-not handsome, but...


Also not handsome...Frank Sinatra: ol' blue eyes himself.

----------


## Angela

[QUOTE=Angela;556964]


> Um...he looks pretty Slavic to me, and also quite narrow faced. We don't have much, if any, Slavic influence in Italy. I'd go more for Mattias Schweigofer , a more Germanic influence, at least in this picture, although not in others. My young cousin is much better looking, of course. :) I'm not so familiar with German and Scandinavian people, so I couldn't find a better example. Maybe something Danish, given the Lombards?
> 
> 
> As for dark hair and blue eyes, it depends on the country and area. We have a fair number of people with that phenotype in Italy. After all, about 40% of the people in the Veneto have blue eyes, and about 30% in other northern areas. It pales in comparison to the Irish, however, who in adulthood are predominately brown haired, even dark brown haired, and overwhelmingly have light, mostly blue eyes.
> 
> Our own Paul Ryan, a politician, and much too serious to dye his hair! :)
> 
> 
> Teddy Kennedy: the fat face swallows up the eyes, but they were blue:
> ...


What do you think of this guy, Dagne? What serendipity, eh? This youtube video with an American girl and her German boyfriend just came over my feed. :)

----------


## Dagne

Italians in your pictures look much more attractive to me than Germans, my apologies to all Germans :)
And the natural combination is about skin tone, eye-colour tone and hair colour. Besides, I can tell that there is a significant difference in the type of Irish blue eyes and the Lithuanian blue eye variants. Irish may have this intense dark blue eyes



which is I think Celtic, whereas Lithuanian version is less intense in a variety of combinations between blue, grey and brown like this:

But in general eye colour very much depends on the lightning, cloths one wears, etc. For instance, this woman can also look like she has almost dark brown eyes:



One more natural version of dark hair and blue grey-brown eyes

----------


## Angela

> Italians in your pictures look much more attractive to me than Germans, my apologies to all Germans :)
> And the natural combination is about skin tone, eye-colour tone and hair colour. Besides, I can tell that there is a significant difference in the type of Irish blue eyes and the Lithuanian blue eye variants. Irish may have this intense dark blue eyes
> 
> 
> 
> which is I think Celtic, whereas Lithuanian version is less intense in a variety of combinations between blue, grey and brown like this:
> 
> But in general eye colour very much depends on the lightning, cloths one wears, etc. For instance, this woman can also look like she has almost dark brown eyes:
> 
> ...


We have those blue-grey eyes too.

Alessio Boni, a Lombard.


Daniele Pecci: I first saw him playing a detective in a great series called "L'Ultimo Padrino" or "The Last Godfather". it's available with English subtitles. He's another one of my favorites, largely because he reminds me of my husband. :)


The brighter ones again...or maybe just the light?


Well, the handsome ones I posted, i.e. Raoul Bova, Giulio Berruti and David Giuntoli plus the ones above are actors. I don't normally take close ups of friends and relatives so their eye color shows. :) (Frank Sinatra and Buffon are not handsome.) I'm sure there are very handsome German models and actors as well, but I'm not au courant with the German media world.

Btw, that's exactly what I meant by the "freckle melt", and that was my cousin Anthony's hair color as well. I only knew my father's sisters when they were adults, and it was much more subdued in color, but probably was like that when they were young. :) They described it as like a fire raging.

Very pretty the women you posted. Quite different from one another too.

----------


## Dagne

Oh I'll try to find the Italian detective series "L'Ultimo Padrino":) thanks
And one of the women is a friend of mine - a mother of four in her forties, a painter (and where she is dressed like Audrey Hepburn that's a photo when she worked as a model). Another one is an actress (38).

And this is for fun - this guy considered himself a rather plain person when he was younger, he is about 180 cm, which is a bit below average for men in Lithuania, and when in a group of colleagues, girls would just always pay attention to others first not him... But after living some 15 years in Italy, he became so confident about his looks! He quit his job as a journalist, writes books about food, wine and Italian life stile, participates in shows, runs a restaurant, and internet is full of his pictures almost like he was an actor or a model.... This is what happens when one spends too much time in Italy... :)

----------


## Angela

> Oh I'll try to find the Italian detective series "L'Ultimo Padrino":) thanks
> And one of the women is a friend of mine - a mother of four in her forties, a painter (and where she is dressed like Audrey Hepburn that's a photo when she worked as a model). Another one is an actress (38).
> 
> And this is for fun - this guy considered himself a rather plain person when he was younger, he is about 180 cm, which is a bit below average for men in Lithuania, and when in a group of colleagues, girls would just always pay attention to others first not him... But after living some 15 years in Italy, he became so confident about his looks! He quit his job as a journalist, writes books about food, wine and Italian life stile, participates in shows, runs a restaurant, and internet is full of his pictures almost like he was an actor or a model.... This is what happens when one spends too much time in Italy... :)


The good looks he brought with him, but he may have very well embraced the vanity there. :) 

Beauty in everything is so important in our culture, including beauty in people. I don't know if there's any other country where a common and frequent form of affectionate address to your friends is hello beautiful, even between men (bello). When my great aunt, in her late 80s at the time, first met my husband, she said, "Ma che bello". How beautiful, and then added he was "un gran pezzo d'uomo". I guess you could translate that as a "big chunk of man". I can't imagine a woman in America of any age saying that to a young man, a new relative. 

It's quite normal and in fact expected that you should take pride in your appearance and try to enhance it, and imo, the men, like the males in the animal world, are as or more frequently the ones flaunting their looks. You know, like the peacocks. :) 

In my area of Italy and in my day women were much more subdued. Maybe it's partly because you get so much attention from men as it is that you certainly don't want to encourage them!

----------


## Sile

> It's just a common Italian face shape. I have it too, with a less pointy chin, and a common set of features. They're sort of like a chiaroscuro set. :)
> Antonella Clerici, the judge of Prova del Cuoco, has them too. The hair color, clearly, is fake, and the mouth is odd, being very big, with big teeth, as usually shows up in pictures of her. (Clerici is a name primarily from Lombardia, but almost exclusively "northern" at any rate.)
> 
> Sorry, I can't give out number 5's name, or that of number six. They don't have any "public" persona at all, so I don't think it would be right. Number 7 is, as I said, a local "food" person, so I guess that would be ok. Her name is Daniela Vettori, and is behind my favorite food blog, "Le Cinque Erbe". Her surname is very local, but is also very common in the Veneto and northern Toscana.
> [IMG][/IMG]
> I'm not Sikeliot, Dagne. You can trust what I post. There's just a lot of variation in Italy.
> Giuliano Razzano: Italian Olympic skier. Parmigiano DOC as we say, and as he always broadcast. No, he's not common at all in certain parts of Italy. In others, not out of the ordinary. My paternal grandfather looked like him.
> It snows almost eight months a year there.
> 
> ...


top photo
exact same colour as my second cousin , ludovica ...she has blue eyes ................her mother , my first cousin has natural strawberry blonde hair with green eyes..........so hair and eye colour does not naturally foolow exactly , but close enough

----------


## MOESAN

I'm here only to destroy (LOL)! Bacause you know precise ethnicity is very uneasy to tell based upon individuals choosen at purpose.
5- has nothing markedly italianlike (bones) - and I don't see why darker outer ridges of iris would be the proff of lences? No offense BTW.

----------


## MOESAN

I add (again) that photos are not reliable, particularly for eyes colours, so depending on lightining strength...

----------


## Strudel

> The thread is getting repeatedly buried, so I'll reveal.
> 
> They're all 100% Italian, and not at all outliers.
> 
> Sorry if you feel tricked, but I thought it would be fun and informative. :)


I don't feel tricked at all. I agree that test exercises like this are informative to some people who may not realize the degree to which certain broad historical/ethnic regions are heterogenous. For instance; not only the Germans/Germanics of areas of "Central Europe" in later days of history can be quite mixed phentotypally. Italians of course are, also. It should be no surprise, there.

I for one, would love to see the DNA breakdown of each of these Italians. I think they would tell quite the story.

----------


## Angela

Sorry, Moesan, if the reality doesn't fit the old "anthropological" plates upon which you have relied. It really won't fly that everyone I post who doesn't fit your pre-conceived notions is "foreign" to one degree or another. 

I know the ethnicity of all the "local" people I posted very well (numbers 5, 6, 7, and those in post number 18), and certainly that of my own family . Furthermore, if old movie stars like the Calabrian shown here, for example, had "foreign" ancestry we would know it, as was the case with Silvana Mangano. Also, types like Cortopassi are very common in northern Italy and even in parts of Toscana. If nothing else, you should take a look at Renaissance Italian art: they're all over the freaking place.

----------


## Dagne

> I don't see why darker outer ridges of iris would be the proff of lences? No offense BTW.


With some coloured contacts lenses, if you put lighter coloured lenses on brown eyes, you get darker ridge around the eye, like this:

----------


## Ailchu

so it has already been revealed but here are my guesses. number 1 somehwow has a western european face but cause of the body structure that i could see on the pic i would have placed her in switzerland southern france or southern europe. number 2 is hard to say. would have guessed french based on the eyes. 3 spanish italian. number 4 looks very eastern mediterranean. i first thought she was some moderator from al jazeera. 5 another hard one. french or swiss. 6 turkish. 7 english.

----------


## Strudel

> Italians in your pictures look much more attractive to me than Germans, my apologies to all Germans :)


No apologies necessary. This is a statement of taste I have read many times particularly on anthropology related internet discussions and something I give a shrug to. It's a matter of taste and really means not much aside from the person saying it's opinion. 

Something that Angela's gallery of photos of Italians has shown me is that ethnic Italians have a more mixed bag of distinctive looks, while what I have seen of the German look, while also a mixed bag, has an interesting combo of heterogeneity with some strong ancient phenotypal holdovers, namely Neanderthal, which is what I would jump on a limb to guess is what modern people find unattractive.To make an analogy German's are an ancient soup vs Italian are a pasta medley. This makes sense for a more or less geographically isolate region like Italy. (Alps) 

It reminds of what my mom told me was used as a racist epithet for German and Dutch immigrants when her family moved to Canada. They were called "square heads" or "block heads". This slur had a "stupid" connotation, of course, as do all slurs for new outgroups, but there was also a physically shaming component to it, that I think holds some inferential weight as to "you look different in this way".

----------


## Dagne

> No apologies necessary. This is a statement of taste I have read many times particularly on anthropology related internet discussions and something I give a shrug to. It's a matter of taste and really means not much aside from the person saying it's opinion. 
> 
> Something that Angela's gallery of photos of Italians has shown me is that ethnic Italians have a more mixed bag of distinctive looks, while what I have seen of the German look, while also a mixed bag, has an interesting combo of heterogeneity with some strong ancient phenotypal holdovers, namely Neanderthal, which is what I would jump on a limb to guess is what modern people find unattractive.To make an analogy German's are an ancient soup vs Italian are a pasta medley. This makes sense for a more or less geographically isolate region like Italy. (Alps) 
> 
> It reminds of what my mom told me was used as a racist epithet for German and Dutch immigrants when her family moved to Canada. They were called "square heads" or "block heads". This slur had a "stupid" connotation, of course, as do all slurs for new outgroups, but there was also a physically shaming component to it, that I think holds some inferential weight as to "you look different in this way".


I think there is something else about Italian culture that makes men more attractive - it is about mental attitude, Angela explained it a bit. I showed you pics of a plain Lithuanian man who got older but turned into attractive man only because he lived in Italy... I bet the same would happen to Germans if they were to adapt to Italian ways ... Of course this may not apply to everyone but, I think not only the objective appearance, but also perception of oneself matters a lot.

----------

